# rabbit? psychic? or fall?



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

So it has been almost a month since we spoke with the communicator(and following her instruction) ... 2 months since we stopped feeding the chinese made rabbit fillets... and of course the weather has changed...But my boy Jasper is really acting more and more like a dog every day. This morning he actually hung out looking at me hungrily while I made Cash's breakfast (Jas never eats breakfast) so I gave him breakfast too. 

Last night me and DH were absolutley pooped and just planted ourselves on the couch-- who came and spent the whole night with us through all that gordon ramsey screaming? Jasper. He never does that-- Cash came up too (but he always does) we each had a sweet thing next to us.

He is even playing a bit with toys again... and holding on to them when Cash comes whining. 

I am so delighted to have my sweet boy back. My husband refuses to give credit to the communicator - he thinks it must be stopping the Chinese rabbit. 
I am not sure--- But I am not going to test it. What ever it is we are doing now is doing something. So we're gonna keep giving them jobs, keep up the rescue remedy and dandelion greens-- and I certainly am going to avoid all chinese sourced foods. And just maybe it's this wonderful Hav community sending out happy vibes to Jasper.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Glad to hear that things are going much better for you!!!! Hopefully it stays that way!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

So glad Jas is back to his happy Hav self and you have piece of mind.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Glad to hear he is feeling more like a joyful havanese. Whatever the reason


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Missy- I'm glad to hear Jasper is feeling spunkier and happier again. Whatever you're doing, it must be right. Congratulations and more happy vibes to you and Jasper (and little Cash, too!).


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

That is a wonderful report, Missy!:biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

That is so great to hear that he is loving you too! I know how that can be!!! Dora can be very shy in big crowds where as Belle is completely out going and people easily fall in love with her. Since she has gotten older, it has caused her to be more outgoing too and I love when she pushes Belle out of her way to love someone!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Whatever the reason--it sounds like great news!
:clap2::whoo:Jasper:whoo::clap2:


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I am so happy Jasper is feeling better . I think it is everything you mentioned - the animal communicator as you finally felt you had some information that was helpful and possible solutions .
Your dog's diet improved and a lot of the toxic elements and substances were eliminated from his body . His meridians cleared and he felt invigorated .
You are communicating better with him and he is starting to feel included once again ..
You are more realxed and nuturing as you see he is doing better 
You are a fantastic mom to have an Open Mind and to willing to try alternatives choices and methods .. I am a believer !!
I know it helped me with my German Shorthair and I bet Jasper is a believer as well ..


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Aww that's wonderful! 

Whatever you are doing is working, so why change it? My husband would probably say the same thing. lol, I am likely to believe that he is happier because you gave him a job and a role in the pack  I'm happy to hear the great report!

Gucci endured most of Chef Ramsey's screaming last night, too. LOL, She did fall asleep halfway through it with her legs propped on my pillow. Silly doggie.

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Missy - I feel - if it aint broke, dont fix it - sounds like what is going on now is the best for Jas and I am SO happy that he is a much happier dog. We had the same experience with Lexi when we changed her food & she is like a whole new dog, more cuddly, attentive , playful. Keep it up Jas!!!!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I don't know which one helped, but :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Gucci endured most of Chef Ramsey's screaming last night, too.
> 
> Kara


Ok, who is Chef Ramsey? :ear: :doh:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jan, Gordon Ramsey is very cranky chef from london who has had a couple of Fox TV reality shows-- they are very entertaining-- here is a thread on the subject

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1954&highlight=kitchen


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Missy, I am happy that Japsper is doing well and you have your peace of mind. I say whatever helps and imporves your well-being, it is good. So wish you and Jasper the continued peace and joy!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Missy, I am so glad to hear that your baby is happy. Whatever did it, it doesn't matter. Of course your husband will give no credit to the communicator. I can't imagine mine would either if we were in your shoes. Anyhow, how nice to have two cuddling on the couch. You just can't beat that!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Whatever it was, I'm really glad that Jasper is back to his old self!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm thrilled for you! Whatever caused this wonderful turnaround--Who cares? It has to feel great to have Jasper back and obviously he is feeling happier. Way to go!


----------

